# Storage of Electric smokers



## davet102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Just purchased a Masterbuilt 30" smoker. Have used it several times and like how it functions and what has come out of it.

I live in Ohio and the weather is the typical Fall Cool/cold weather we normally get.

I am not ready to put this unit away yet, but my question is can I store this out side like I do with my propane smoker?

I have a cover for it.

Bob


----------



## driedstick (Oct 10, 2015)

yep mine stays outside on back patio all yr long we smoke all yr long,, even with the snow ,,, good luck and let us know 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Oct 10, 2015)

My ME40 stays on my front porch all year long with just the Masterbuilt cover on it.  I do occasionally pit a small piece of plywood over it also since my porch doesn't have a roof, yet.  That's number 5 on the honey-do list.


----------



## jted (Oct 12, 2015)

I have and store my MES 30 outside with a good cover on it year round. Out side storage has not come with out some  well one problem. I have a very good vinyl cover that is water proof. when I used the the Master built controller i would put a bowl over it filled with paper towels just in case it leaked. I did not. During the rainy days the heater element will soak up a little moisture from the air.  This September and early October it has been more wet that dry on the East coast.  I has soaked up Just enough to trip my GFI receptacle. I used a volt ohm meeter to determine I did not have a short  and I just plug it into a non GFI receptacle. After it heats up to over 200 degrees I can pick up my extension cord and use the GFI.   

I could close all the air off but then it would get a case of mold. 

My buddy DaRicksta lives in Seattle which also gets a lot of rain. He stores his on a hand truck in his garage and does not have any problems.   Jted


----------



## daricksta (Oct 12, 2015)

I store mine in my garage under a MES cover I bought for it. We don't have a back porch anyway. I keep it bungee-corded to a hand truck and wheel it out whenever I use it then wheel it back in after it's been cleaned. Twice I've left it out all night because I was too late at night and I was lazy to clean it after it cooled down.


----------

